# torquear



## Damiana

Field and topic:
Se que a los amigos de la Real Academia les da un soponcio si me leen, pero esta muy mal usar el verbo torquear?
¨when the cylinder head and the gasket are torqued into position¨
---------------------

opciones:
¨cuando la cabeza del cilindro y la junta están en su posición despues de aplicarse el par-momento¨
¨cuando la cabeza del cilindro y la junta están en su posición despues de aplicarse la fuerza de torque¨
¨cuando la cabeza del cilindro y la junta han sido torqueados en su posición¨

Gracias


----------



## rholt

... despues de que el torque especificada ha sido aplicado a la cabeza del cilindro y la junta, ...  (o algo asi) 

Torqueado, realmente es spanglish.


----------



## Damiana

Que es un anglicanismo es obvio, ya estoy enterada, pero lo que me tiene sorprendida es que la palabra torque no esta aceptada por estos señores de la Real, o sea que cuando hablo de torque también estoy cometiendo un error. Entonces, cúal es la diferencia entre hablar de torque e ir un paso adelante y hablar de torquear? Y como todo los que hemos estudidado algo de física bien sabemos, la palabra torque figura en los mejores textos, o sea que ahora estoy en la duda.


----------



## aurilla

"torque" se traduce en el español como "la acción de fuerza de torsión"


----------



## warkenius

Me imagino que a lo que se refieren es que torquear es un ANGLICISMO más que un anglicanismo, que vendria a derivarse de Anglicano(a)


----------



## vicdark

Damiana said:


> Field and topic:
> Se que a los amigos de la Real Academia les da un soponcio si me leen, pero esta muy mal usar el verbo torquear?
> ¨when the cylinder head and the gasket are torqued into position¨
> ---------------------
> 
> opciones:
> ¨cuando la cabeza del cilindro y la junta están en su posición despues de aplicarse el par-momento¨
> ¨cuando la cabeza del cilindro y la junta están en su posición despues de aplicarse la fuerza de torque¨
> ¨cuando la cabeza del cilindro y la junta han sido torqueados en su posición¨
> 
> Gracias


 

cylinder head = *culata del motor*

gasket = *empaquetadura*

torque = *par de apriete* (de los pernos que fijan la culata al bloque del motor)

Just my 2 centavos


----------



## marghera

Me parece que la sugerencia de vicdark es la más apropiada. Desde luego "par de apriete" es la expresión que he oído miles de veces en boca de los técnicos de mantenimiento en plantas industriales de todo tipo. Lo único que me deja algo perplejo es la "empaquetadura" que he oído a menudo en un contexto de bombas (hidráulicas, no explosivas) y/o acumuladores (de presión), pero para gasket yo hubiera ido derecho a "junta" (la famosa junta de la culata). ¿Habría metido la pata?


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, torque = par de apriete as a noun, but what about as a verb?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En Argentina se usa más _tapa de cilindros_ y _junta_. _Par de apriete_ o _par de ajuste_ también son usados.


----------



## marghera

k-in-sc said:


> OK, torque = par de apriete as a noun, but what about as a verb?


 You are absolutely right in pointing out that the initial issue here was on "torquear", a somewhat indigestable spanglish verb. But I see that the translator who opened the thread already realises that, other than this dubious shortcut, there's only one option available, namely to rephrase the statement using "aplicar el par de apriete". I don't honestly see any other way out.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, borrowing freely from other languages and turning nouns into verbs and vice versa works great for us English speakers, so Spanish speakers' reluctance to do so is kind of hard for us to understand. But whatever ...


----------



## Hakuna Matata

k-in-sc said:


> Well, borrowing freely from other languages and turning nouns into verbs and vice versa works great for us English speakers, so Spanish speakers' reluctance to do so is kind of hard for us to understand. But whatever ...


Ja!


----------



## marghera

Damiana said:


> Field and topic:
> Se que a los amigos de la Real Academia les da un soponcio si me leen, pero esta muy mal usar el verbo torquear?
> ¨when the cylinder head and the gasket are torqued into position¨
> ---------------------
> 
> opciones:
> ¨cuando la cabeza del cilindro y la junta están en su posición despues de aplicarse el par-momento¨
> ¨cuando la cabeza del cilindro y la junta están en su posición despues de aplicarse la fuerza de torque¨
> ¨cuando la cabeza del cilindro y la junta han sido torqueados en su posición¨
> 
> Gracias


 

No sé si esto te va a servir de algo pero se me acaba de ocurrir que quizás podrías encontrar una expresión más elegante usando la frase "cerrar (o apretar) con llave dinámometrica" que es precisamente la llave que se usa exclusivamente cuando una tuerca o tornillo se debe cerrar con un determinado par de apriete. Suerte


----------



## moniquex

Yo suelo colocar "ajustar" ya que apretar es muy coloquial y no es preciso, en cambio el momento de par (torque) si lo es, yo evito conjugar el verbo aunque esté conjugado en inglés, el español es muy amplio y podemos reensamblar una frase para nunca tener que usar torque como verbo, no es necesario traducir textual, por eso es bueno tomarse el tiempo para estudiar sobre lo que traducimos para hacer honor a nuestro idioma y no pisarlo con anglicismos.

_when the cylinder head and the gasket are torqued into position_

Cuando la tapa del cilindro y la empacadura están *ajustadas* en su posicion
Cuando la tapa del cilindro y la empacadura han llegado a su *ajuste de torque*.
Cuando la tapa del cilindro y la empacadura estan *en torque* con su posicion
Cuando a la tapa del cilindro y la empacadura *se les ha aplicado torque* hasta llegar a su posición.


----------

